# Saturday Opening 6th Aug 2016



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning John,

Just a quick thank you, for your assistance with my mate and his F-Type. He tried out the Z-6, Z-5 and Z-8, as you suggested, as soon as he got home and was a lot happier with the finish they gave.

He will give the car another light polish in the near future, before building up layers of Z-5, as suggested.


----------

